# Grill Smoked Lamb Shoulder Chops



## smokermark

It had been a long time since I'd eaten lamb so I decided to give it a go and picked up some last night. Had read somewhere that olive wood works well with lamb and used it for this cook.

3 T. Olive oil

1.5 T. Mixture salt, sweet paprika, dehydrated garlic, black pepper, dehydrated onion, sugar, chili pepper, annatto pepper, oregano, basil

6 chops (approx. 2.5 lb.)

Mixed the olive oil and seasoning together on a platter, covered with plastic wrap and allowed to sit over night.

In the morning lightly coated each the chops turning them on the platter then placed in an air-tight plastic bag for approximently 3 hrs.

35 min. prior to cooking removed the chops from frig. and placed in a plastic container to bring to room temp.

I decided not to smoke these in the smoke chamber of my smoker but instead put coals on about a third or so of the grill pan.

Placed all of the chops on alluminum Grill Grates on the opposite the coals using a few smaller chunks of wood (10 min.) Added a few more flakes of wood.

Then moved them over to the area with coals on the grate to sear them flipping them twice (about 3-4 min. total).

Finally, moved these back to the opposite end of the grill away from the coals and allowed to cook a little more with indirrect heat (5 min.)

Foiled and rested them (10 min.) before serving--Medium

This is a rub that I've used for standing rib roast before consisting of combining 2 parts John Henry's Papa Charlie's Greek Rub and 1 part Happy "Holla" Bar-BQ Seasoning & Dry Rub.

I couldn't have been more pleased the way these turned out. Lovely texture, beautiful color, tender and mighty tasty!


----------



## pineywoods

Sounds good but where's the Qview????


----------



## smokermark

Yeah, I know...I've been thinking about that. It's been a long time since uploaded any pics to the PC. Hopefully one of these days we'll load some up for view.  In the next couple of weeks will be doing a set of ribs so hopefully then.


----------



## mballi3011

qview Q-view Q-VIEW we want some Q-view


----------

